# Leo's joarnal



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

So, I got a new boy Leo. I thought it would be fun if I kept a joarnal of him! He's a tail biter which is why his fins are ripped up.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Subbing, can't wait to see him healed!


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Well he's naturally a double tail.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh you said he's a tailbiter and his fins are ripped up. 
And yeah he looked like a double tail xD


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Just makin sure u knew cause u can't really c it in this pic.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

He looks like he'll be really stunning once he's healed!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty boy!


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

He's doing pretty good! Stress free. His fins are growing in very nicely. His dorsal and anal fin arnt getting any better tho. *sigh*


----------

